# Basic Cape



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm on spring break this week so finally got to do some sewing.
This is a very basic cape pattern with a lined hood. I'll probably end up using it for a prop.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Little Red Riding Hood?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> Little Red Riding Hood?


That is what popped into my head when I saw the cape. Very nice job, Karen!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

All she needs now is a wolf


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Great job Karen. That reminds me - when are we going to have our "sewing" make and take? 

RoxyBlue - she's married to the wolf....


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Wheres the lunch basket?


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Jay - always thinking about food.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

This turned out fantastic Karen! I really like the color and the hood lining is perfect!

Great job!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow! You did a fantastic job on your cape.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone.
Wasn't thinking about Little Red Riding Hood when I made it but I'll have to try and remember to accessorize when taking pics. LOL

Sharpobject, we can do a sewing make and take anytime you want. I have a few patterns we could use. My sewing machine is also portable.


----------

